# Driving During an Earthquake?



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Does Uber's insurance cover damage or injury caused by an earthquake?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Probably not. An earthquake is an act of God.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Florida has earthquakes now?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Illini said:


> Probably not. An earthquake is an act of God.


I would challenge that excuse by having Uber present god for a deposition.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Losses or damages caused by earthquakes are covered under the comprehensive coverage option.
I wouldn't trust Uber's insurance to cover the outside of a school book.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Illini said:


> Probably not. An earthquake is an act of God.


And nobody in their right mind would insure that maniac.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ylinks said:


> Does Uber's insurance cover damage or injury caused by an earthquake?


I'm in CA and I've driven in an Earthquake. Unless you are unlucky and something falls on you, you'll be alright. The road shakes for about 6 seconds, and it's over. Drive away from telephone polls, old buildings, etc.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You might not even notice that there’s an earthquake if you’re driving unless you’re close to a big one or stopped.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

“While driving during an Earthquake “. Doomed I tell you Doomed.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

just another day in California


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I rather drive through an earthquake then a hurricane.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Earthquakes are not covered under homeowner policies. Acts of god are usually covered.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I rather drive through an earthquake then a hurricane.


I drove during a hurricane when I was a noob.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I drove during a hurricane when I was a noob.


I'll bet you'll never do that again.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you are a Uber driver, drive towards the earthquake, or any disaster. Maybe your car will get totaled and you get paid ?
You got to pay off that 35,000$ x car... wages won’t cover it.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

If driving during an earthquake make sure suspension can handle the "Dukes of Hazzard" Landing when you come off that bridge that just fell. You might get lucky and score a 5* from the Pax for sticking the landing.


----------

